# Rat Chewed Up a Plastic Bag



## gtpdriver (Oct 22, 2009)

Well title kinda says it all. We had some treats on a table next to our rats cage. I think my son may have moved them on top of there cage or closer to the cage.

Needless to say they chewed up part of the top part of the bag. I dont know if they ingested any of it or not. 

Should I be worried. What can I do to make sure everything is ok

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

I think you'll be ok. My rats chewed a hole through the plastic Super Pet cage!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah pretty much everyone who has rats, has had them pull something into their cage some time or another.
if i put the bag of food to close they drag it over haha. I have never had a rat get sick from it


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I found out REAL fast that my wonderful kiddos like to eat candles...somhow ( : ) they got ahold of a tea light candle and put it in their cage and decided to pretty much eat the whole thing..I found it in a stash place in their cage ...they definatley get into trouble..lol


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, they love to chew off all the wicks on our candles.
Try to light any of them again after that... it won't work. : 

A few months ago it was really hot, so we had their cage closer to the A/C.
Somehow the A/C blew the curtains toward their cage and right away Twinky
snagged it and now we have this beautiful hole at the bottom of the curtain.
These guys......


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

While I was away and my mother was taking care of my rats, she left the Mazuri bag against the bars of the cage... Needless to say they mowed the bag down about 6 inches.... Perfectly straight around the edges too  They should be fine, they don't actually eat it. I found shreds of the bag throughout their cage lol


----------

